# 28d old infant killed by mother



## p.s (May 27, 2005)

Not sure how to make link-y...

I think this is the most horrible thing I have heard in a long time:

http://news.yahoo.com/s/ap/20110514/ap_on_re_us/us_baby_death_microwave;_ylt=Apm8X4lxHDOjmG8cERc5bxas0NUE;_ylu=X3oDMTNzdXBxZm9nBGFzc2V0A2FwLzIwMTEwNTE0L3VzX2JhYnlfZGVhdGhfbWljcm93YXZlBGNjb2RlA21vc3Rwb3B1bGFyBGNwb3MDMTAEcG9zAzcEcHQDaG9tZV9jb2tlBHNlYwN5bl9oZWFkbGluZV9saXN0BHNsawNqdXJ5Y29udmljdHM-

Thinking the mom must have had post partum depression. What will happen to her other kids? How does she treat them? This is so awful/ sad/ beyond human words....


----------



## NiteNicole (May 19, 2003)

I think it's very kind of you to assume she must have had PPD but it says she was drunk and mad at her boyfriend. Maybe she's just evil. There was a story a few years ago where a woman was angry at her boyfriend and beat him with her baby - killing the baby. Some people have PPD and do things they'd never do otherwise, and some people are hateful, evil, and selfish and should never have children in the first place. If she had PPD, I'm sorry she didn't get help sooner. If she's just a horrible person, I hope she goes to jail and doesn't get off on a technicality or misplaced sympathy.


----------



## starling&diesel (Nov 24, 2007)

That is the most horrific thing I've heard in a long time. To the OP, It might be appropriate to put a warning in the subject heading or the first post that links to the story. Truly awful. Wish I hadn't read it. And this is coming from a seasoned paramedic who has seen some truly horrendous things in real life.

Rest in peace, baby Paris.


----------



## midnightwriter (Jan 1, 2009)

"Infant killed by the mother" Isn't enough of a warning? I've seen countless posts around here where posters say 'oh, I wish I hadn't read it'--blaming the OP on somehow not warning them enough. Seriously? One needs to be responsible for one's action. If I am not into reading about a baby's death, I'm not going to click on the link. It is not like there will be a warm and fuzzy article there.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *starling&diesel*
> 
> That is the most horrific thing I've heard in a long time. To the OP, It might be appropriate to put a warning in the subject heading or the first post that links to the story. Truly awful. Wish I hadn't read it. And this is coming from a seasoned paramedic who has seen some truly horrendous things in real life.
> 
> Rest in peace, baby Paris.


----------



## lookatreestar (Apr 14, 2008)

that poor poor baby


----------



## starling&diesel (Nov 24, 2007)

No, it's not enough warning in my opinion, since you asked. There are plenty of ways to die, and some are much worse than others. I'm not blaming the OP. Not at all. And I wasn't expecting a "warm and fuzzy" article either. Of course not. If this particular infant's murder doesn't stand out to you as especially gruesome, then it is indeed a sad, sad, world that we live in.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *midnightwriter*
> 
> "Infant killed by the mother" Isn't enough of a warning? I've seen countless posts around here where posters say 'oh, I wish I hadn't read it'--blaming the OP on somehow not warning them enough. Seriously? One needs to be responsible for one's action. If I am not into reading about a baby's death, I'm not going to click on the link. It is not like there will be a warm and fuzzy article there.


----------



## hakeber (Aug 3, 2005)

us_baby_death_microwave;_

For me...Those words in the link itself are enough to keep me from reading this. There has to be a psychosis involved here. What healthy person would inspire a story with links that include those words.

So so sad.


----------



## beckybird (Mar 29, 2009)

I accidentally saw this post, and I wish I hadn't. It really hit me when I was putting my daughter down for sleep tonight, and brought tears to my eyes. I normally try to avoid bad stories like this, but the mouse scrolled over this post, showing the contents, and my stupid eyes read it before I could look away. I wish I could erase it from my memory, and I wish things like that never, ever happened to innocent children.

My prayers go out to the poor angel baby, to the family, and even to the mother.


----------



## carfreemama (Jun 13, 2007)

The comments in that link are almost as bad...no, nothing could be that bad. I don't know the point of reading about this. Is there a point? There may well be, I struggle with this. On the one hand, I feel like we do need to know the worst of what goes on out there...but then I don't know why. Change in policy? Something to be learned? Mother needed help, asked for it and didn't get it? Neighbours alerted officials, but no-one responded? Or just randomly horrific? Just one long cascading string of evil and then the racism that followed...


----------



## SilverFish (Jan 14, 2010)

i don't think i believe that people are "just evil." i really feel terrible for that mother on so many levels. my feelings of sorrow and horror for the baby go without saying, but imagine how broken you need to be to do something like that to an innocent life? even if she's not suffering from PPD, or long-term mental health issues, there must have been a life-time of abuse and hardship to make someone snap like that. she needs to be locked up for sure, but i can't help but feel a great deal of pity for her and her family.


----------



## lovingmommyhood (Jul 28, 2006)

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *starling&diesel*
> 
> No, it's not enough warning in my opinion, since you asked. There are plenty of ways to die, and some are much worse than others. I'm not blaming the OP. Not at all. And I wasn't expecting a "warm and fuzzy" article either. Of course not. If this particular infant's murder doesn't stand out to you as especially gruesome, then it is indeed a sad, sad, world that we live in.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hakeber*
> 
> us_baby_death_microwave;_
> 
> ...


ITA with both. I was going to read it until I saw the link. No way... I agree that a strong warning would be nice.


----------



## Drummer's Wife (Jun 5, 2005)

I remember hearing about this years ago after it happened. So awful.







. I can't believe it's taken this long to convict her.


----------



## jenniferadurham (Apr 6, 2008)

Wished I wouldn't have read this...but I did. However...all MY fault. I read the link before clicking. No extra warning should be needed...we're all adults here.

HORRIBLE people that microwave their babies and such will get their day to answer to God.


----------



## meemee (Mar 30, 2005)

this is not her first child. she has other children too.

while i feel for the baby - here i really feel for the mom. i wonder what must have driven her to her insanity. if indeed she was the one who did it.

whenever i read something like this - the details dont matter - just horrible, depraved crime i feel sad and bad for all that is happening in society.

i dont blame the mom. i kinda blame myself in a way - which is what makes me depressed.

i dont buy into the evil people story. esp. at a first killing. a serial killer pschopath is a different thing. i read the childhood of some serial killers and it makes so much sense that they did what they did. and that's when i feel a sense of personal failing.

nothing really has changed in this country in the past what 50 years. in fact if anything else its gotten worse. the stress on people - that is what i see these crimes illustrating.

i live in a v. multicultural city. i see horrendous crimes in communities - tight knit communities where these kind of crimes did not happen.

we prosecute the person who did it, but dont try to 'fix' the things necessary to make sure this never happens again.


----------



## JTA Mom (Feb 25, 2007)

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hakeber*
> 
> us_baby_death_microwave;_
> 
> ...


Psychosis. I really really hope.


----------



## Adaline'sMama (Apr 16, 2010)

I saw this in the paper the other day (well, my employer cut it out for me because she morbidly cuts out every article that invoves a parent killing their child and gives it to me). My father lives a couple of towns over and told me that she had a huge life insurance policy on the baby and that she and her boyfriend we also both convicted of selling crack weeks before this happened. Hearsay, but he is a minister at a church that is only about 15 miles away, so I believe him.


----------



## phathui5 (Jan 8, 2002)

Wow. There's no good way to express how horrible that is.

Quote:


> i dont blame the mom.


I do. She nuked the baby. She could have called 911 and lied about her boyfriend beating her and gotten him arrested to make herself feel better about being mad at him. She could have gone out for a couple of hours and left all of the kids home alone (not great, but everyone probably survives). She could have called CPS and told them she couldn't handle the baby anymore. There are plenty of less bad things she could have chosen. She chose killing someone.


----------

